# DSD snows



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Anybody ever ran a spread of just DSDs for snows? selling off all of our dakotas and FA this year and going to give it a try in the spring.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you think that it will make a difference in the # of snows you kill and why? I am not trying to be a smart ___. I just want to know how you came to this choice.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, its hard enough justifying buying fullbodies, let alone those. i hope you have some freakin deep pockets! I really wasnt wowed by their snows though? If it was me id try the new GHGs, theyre the best looking fb ive seen


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

when we switched our canada spread over to DSDs it was night and day difference. we have had decent shoots over our fullbodies and sillosocks as well but finally decided were gunna ditch all the flyers rotarys etc and go slightly smaller and much more realistic. i dont care what they cost, if they help me get the snows at a closer range or increase the amount of flocks we get in range they are worth every penny. i will never run GHG all that motion and setting all those motion cones in the morning doesnt excite me the least bit.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck! let us know how that works out for ya. Do you chase x's or hunt migrators? and how big of a rig are you thinkin?


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Hunting the X as much as possible. guessing we will end up with around 30-40dz


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, 20-25K in decoys. IMO, snows are a different animal. They live their entire life in "safety by numbers". I would go with sillosocks and a good sound system. A fellow could buy 420 dz sillosocks for that price.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

already have a sillosock spread we use for walk in only hunts and when we need the extra numbers for migrators. have 20 speakers in the spread all quality built. just thinking the extra realism may be the ticket when hunting on the X


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I think your wasting your time and money buying DSD snows.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

jpallen14 said:


> I think your wasting your time and money buying DSD snows.


why?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Seems like a massive waste of money to me, but I guess if you can just throw 20-25k around on snow goose decoys money probably is not much of an issue! Why not try running 30-40 dozen stuffers??

Since your trying to be the most realistic possible, why not run 1 speaker per decoy set at the actual level of a real goose?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

lesserhunter said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > I think your wasting your time and money buying DSD snows.
> ...


Because you can! Just backing up jp: a little bit on this. I ran DSD's canada's this last season 3/4 of the times out after getting them. Left the rest of my other decoys in the trailer the rest of the season and did better! But I pampered them big time with the ones that I had and it was still a chore double bagging and all but well worth the work! Do you want to pamper that many quality decoys?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

DSD's dont look any more realistic than GHG, but maybe its quite evident in person. IF you are hunting the x you shouldnt need much for decoys. Good luck and if you have some money left over send it my way. I need some DSD honkers and maybe a hen turkey decoy and that posturing buck for bow season.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

lesserhunter said:


> . just thinking the extra realism may be the ticket when hunting on the X


I don't doubt that they could up your kill numbers hunting X's, I just don't think it will do enough to justify the extra cost and set up time. Hunting migrators, there is no way that set would compete to a silosock set of that value.( Either time or money)


----------



## Sean.Cripe (Feb 4, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Is this guy for realzzzzzzzzzzzz

Maybe a Troll


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Since your trying to be the most realistic possible, why not run 1 speaker per decoy set at the actual level of a real goose?


  ... my mind has been blown just contemplating the possibilities...


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

no, i am 100% serious about doing this. not trying to start any arguments. decoys have been ordered. now we just have to wait till spring to see the results


----------



## Lubbers (Apr 18, 2012)

I argue with my buddies all the time about decoys and what to buy, how many you need, what type...... I hunted with a guy this spring where we took out 70 yes 70 full body snows and killed 101. We ran out of shells otherwise we could have kept killin em. I thought it was going to be a joke because we usually have a big spread of sillo socks, fliers and vortex's but it worked like a charm. It's all about hunting the situation. Right time right place right feed right hide and right weather.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Lubbers said:


> I argue with my buddies all the time about decoys and what to buy, how many you need, what type...... I hunted with a guy this spring where we took out 70 yes 70 full body snows and killed 101. We ran out of shells otherwise we could have kept killin em. I thought it was going to be a joke because we usually have a big spread of sillo socks, fliers and vortex's but it worked like a charm. It's all about hunting the situation. Right time right place right feed right hide and right weather.


You nailed it Lubbers! You just never know until you tried it! Your last sentence pretty much says it all! But don't forget about the migration!


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Yes, but if it was me id rather spend that 25 grand on 2 spreads one FB and trailer and one of several thousand SS in another trailer. Yes you can get lucky with small decoy spreads and ive hunted over 72 FB's on the X, but for a wider range of situations, more are needed. Good luck running traffic with 70 lol


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

With Canadas there is a lot of variations between brands but with snows..... quite honestly white is white and head poses are limited to a couple no mater what brand you pick. I think the bigger issue with snow decoys is durability.................


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

templey_41 said:


> DSD's dont look any more realistic than GHG, but maybe its quite evident in person.


anything, and i mean anything looks more realistic that a GHG....i mean last i looked, a gooses body isnt football shaped


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

Lubbers said:


> I argue with my buddies all the time about decoys and what to buy, how many you need, what type...... I hunted with a guy this spring where we took out 70 yes 70 full body snows and killed 101. We ran out of shells otherwise we could have kept killin em. I thought it was going to be a joke because we usually have a big spread of sillo socks, fliers and vortex's but it worked like a charm. It's all about hunting the situation. Right time right place right feed right hide and right weather.


it was a lucky hunt....youre not gonna shoot that many snows day in and day out over 70 dekes


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Beavis said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > DSD's dont look any more realistic than GHG, but maybe its quite evident in person.
> ...


I don't think i have ever seen a more fitting screen-name because you sir are RETARDED. You must have a grudge against GHG cause you were rejected to be on their pro-staff or something. If your trying to say that silosocks, deadlies, silo's, roger's fullbodies, tanglefree fullbodies, or most other decoys on the market are more realistic looking than the new GHG decoys then you need to either get some cokebottle glasses or do a google search on what a snow goose actually looks like. I believe you only need silosocks to hammer snow geese and don't even own any fullbody snows, but that may have just been one of the most ignorant/stupidest posts i have seen on this forum (which is saying a lot).


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

H20-FowlHunter said:


> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> > templey_41 said:
> ...


considering the new GHG FB snows arent even in stores yet, and the only people that have hunted over them this spring were staffers, then ya we might have something to compare other decoys to....when i compare decoys to decoys, i like to see them in person, not in a photo from a google search. considering most photos of product are doctored up to lure in consumers. i guess when you compare a decoy that isnt even out yet, and the general public hasnt hunted over them, to whats out in the field today, is a pretty retarded statement oke: :beer:


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

So im sure the hundreds of pictures released by staffers and non-staffers hunting with them, each one was doctored up, and the decoys look nothing like the pictures. Its all a marketing ploy, noone will ever know! Genious!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

PA Snow Hunter said:


> Yes, but if it was me id rather spend that 25 grand on 2 spreads one FB and trailer and one of several thousand SS in another trailer.


who in their right mind would spend that kind of money for a bird? let alone a gd snow goose!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

No one. :beer:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

PA Snow Hunter said:


> So im sure the hundreds of pictures released by staffers and non-staffers hunting with them, each one was doctored up, and the decoys look nothing like the pictures. Its all a marketing ploy, noone will ever know! Genious!


idk which non-staffers would have them...unless they bought direct from avery. rogers, cableas or scheels doesnt have them on the shelf


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Beavis said:


> PA Snow Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > So im sure the hundreds of pictures released by staffers and non-staffers hunting with them, each one was doctored up, and the decoys look nothing like the pictures. Its all a marketing ploy, noone will ever know! Genious!
> ...


 :withstupid: Yea i'm sure all the staffers hunted by themselves and never brought out buddies/clients last spring who posted pictures up on facebook. Now that you made yourself look like a ****** already, PLEASE try and explain what is going on in that messed up head of yours to think that the old GHG decoys looked less realistic than sillosocks, deadlies, rogers fullbodies, magnum shells, G&H, sportplast, ect?!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Can't wait to rock the DSD snows this spring. Maybe we should try them out this fall eh lesserhunter?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Lubbers said:


> I argue with my buddies all the time about decoys and what to buy, how many you need, what type...... I hunted with a guy this spring where we took out 70 yes 70 full body snows and killed 101. We ran out of shells otherwise we could have kept killin em. I thought it was going to be a joke because we usually have a big spread of sillo socks, fliers and vortex's but it worked like a charm. It's all about hunting the situation. Right time right place right feed right hide and right weather.


you should prolly keep hunting with ur buddies then!!! like beavis said try 70 fb's day in and day out and let us know how u do. Id venture to guess you had some piss poor hunts over 70 fb's too then this spring :beer:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

there will definetly be some snows killed over them this fall as well!!! just wish i could find a custom blue phase decoy


----------



## waterfowlerUSA (Nov 6, 2011)

snogeezmen said:


> Lubbers said:
> 
> 
> > I argue with my buddies all the time about decoys and what to buy, how many you need, what type...... I hunted with a guy this spring where we took out 70 yes 70 full body snows and killed 101. We ran out of shells otherwise we could have kept killin em. I thought it was going to be a joke because we usually have a big spread of sillo socks, fliers and vortex's but it worked like a charm. It's all about hunting the situation. Right time right place right feed right hide and right weather.
> ...


I have seen people put out over 2000 decoys and only shoot 1 goose the WHOLE day! His last sentence says it all!!


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

lesserhunter said:


> just wish i could find a custom blue phase decoy


You are trippin! Snow geese are not that focused on individual decoys. The whole DSD thing was way overkill, but this is crazy.
There are way more important issues involved in killing snows than what kind of Decoy you run. Personally you couldn't make me set up a spread of full bodies, but to each to his own.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

The funniest thing about this is, most guys even if they had untold millions wouldnt try this.. idk but they just dont look that much better to me in hand. The new GHG's look good from the pictures although i havent handled them and Avian X is coming out with snows. Good luck to you, really. Who knows, maybe it will make a difference. But i doubt it. And im not willing to pay that moolah to find out


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

NC Ducker said:


> lesserhunter said:
> 
> 
> > just wish i could find a custom blue phase decoy
> ...


being realistic is overkill? a spread of all white geese wont look natural. obviously hide and location are more important but why not have the most realistic decoy possible? i will never run averys because of the pain in the *** they are to set up and they move to much. maybe i am stupid for doing this but it could also help get the birds to decoy better which you cant put a pricetag on


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

waterfowlerUSA said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> > Lubbers said:
> ...


 I will agree his last sentence is correct but if your in that "x" location with 70 fb's id argue that 200 ss would of done the same! consistently itll take more than 70fb's is all im saying.


----------

